# Personal Web site questions



## paintponylvr (Jul 1, 2013)

Wanted to post this here - will also post in The Back Door.

I was just informed that the Company that I've got my website with is going to be permanently closing it's doors in December 2013. I was told that they could help me move my site to new hosting at Host Gator (where it is currently through the company I'm with) or to GoDaddy (where I own my own Domain Name) or to any other Hosting Company that I'd like to go thru.

My site is set up thru Word Press. I did the design layout of the current pages, but I DID NOT do any of the programing to put the "look" into the WP setup. The Web Design/hosting Company I'm currently with, did that. I used to work for them part time as a secretary and was laid off last fall - my site stayed. I'm familiar with the "Dash Board" of Word Press and frankly LOVE IT.

However, if anything ever happens and the site "breaks", I won't be able to fix it.

My question is this - Is anyone on this forum conversant with Word Press - not just the Dash Board where entries can be made, but with the whole "back end". Can you recommend a company that can work with me to be "the repair personnel"? I find that with WP, I don't have a lot of questions now that it's set up. In the last 6 months, I've only contacted the current Web Company one time with questions and wanting help with an issue.

In another couple of years, I'm going to want a re-design. BUT I like Word Press and don't really at this time, want to change to a different format. I love that I can update my website from any computer, anywhere!! WP allows me to do that - easily. I know that WP does a lot more than I currently do with it, but I'm happy with what I have set up at this time.

I've tried Webs.com and Weebly.com and didn't really like them and kept getting so frustrated while working on setting my pages up. Having my site set in WP worked out very well. I want to be able to access my site to make my own additions, changes, add new pages (such as for my foals) and to update the Calendar and News. Yes, sometimes it takes me a while to update - even with this relatively EZ set up - it takes time to make the updates, LOL.

Thanks in advance for any help or ideas, person to contact, etc!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 3, 2013)

Nobody knows anyone who is using and can set up and make major changes to Word Press????


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 4, 2013)

Once your site is moved you should not notice a difference at all with how it looks or how you administer it. Your new host's technical assistance will be who you'd contact if you have a problem with the core not functioning. I'll second your Webmasters recommendation of Host Gator.

If you ever need someone to re-design for you or to edit something that's not basic....that you can't do yourself contact Lisa at Webscapes Designs.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Debby, I've contacted them.


----------

